# what is CAL



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

it should mean you need to calibrate your compass (at least thats what it has meant on other GM cars I have owned)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...compass *cal*ibration (CAL)


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> it should mean you need to calibrate your compass (at least thats what it has meant on other GM cars I have owned)


not that he NEEDS to calibrate it, rather that it IS calibrating


----------

